# Investigator Warren "Sneak" B. Lewis, III



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*

*Warren "Sneak" B. Lewis, III*

Nash County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, June 9, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 31
Tour of Duty: 9 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: June 9, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Not available

Investigator Warren Lewis was shot and killed while serving a murder warrant with the Eastern North Carolina Fugitive Task Force at approximately 7:00 pm.

Investigator Lewis, along with members of the United States Marshals Service, went to a residence on West Lenoir Avenue in Kinston to serve a warrant in connection with a murder investigation. They were conducting a search of the residence when Investigator Lewis was shot and killed.

Five suspects, including three who were wanted in connection with the original murder warrant, were arrested at the location after a 30 minute standoff.

Investigator Lewis had served with the Nash County Sheriff's Office for nine years and was assigned to the Eastern North Carolina Fugitive Task Force. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Nash County Sheriff's Office
222 W Washington St
Nashville, NC 27856

Phone: (252) 459-1556


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------

